
Embrace, Extend, and Extinguish - noahster11
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Embrace,_extend,_and_extinguish
======
DiseasedBadger
We are in the midst of the extension phase of Linux. I would actually say
Linux demonstrates a modern reinterpretation of that strategy:

1\. Enter

2\. Alienate

3\. Exclude

4\. Cancel

